# Just saying hi! I am 29 weeks preggers.



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies.  Don't know if many of you will remember me.  Was reading the 'Oldies' thread a bit - bitter sweet to see Kerry, Flower, Minxy and others still posting.  You know I wish you all the BEST!!!!

Want to let you know all is well with my pregnancy.  I am 29 weeks preggers and due 20.Oct.  We are expecting a boy and plan to name him Oliver Glenn 

Just miss you all and hope to see you on the preggers side SOOOOONNNNN.

Love you all!
-Nikki


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

So good to hear from you 

Bet you've got quite a little bump on you now 

Well fingers crossed that our FET works this time & the I'll be joining you - testing on 11 August so another loooooong 2ww !!!

Take care of yourself and bump (and of course DH !!)

Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Nikki!!!!  

So lovely to see you and thanks for popping in to see us.  Wow! 29 weeks pregnant     So glad everything is progressing well, wishing you all the best, pop on and see us before Oct if you can, if not best of luck with the birth and do let us know when little Oliver has arrived xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nikki I was thinking about you the other week! How lovely to hear form you. Glad all is going well hun. 20th Oct is our wedding anniversary so I hope junior arrives on time!

Make sure you pop back and see us.

Lots of love
xxxxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Nikki

long time no hear - I remember really well when you got your bfp.....can't believe how the time has gone so quickly already.

hope you and your bubba are keeping well - are your family planning to come visit your over in the States?

Great to hear from you!

take care

S
xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Nikki

Congrats on the little boy, I am expecting a little girl 

Hope all is well with you.

Kim xxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

It's so uplifting to hear postive outcome's !  Hope you are doing well.


----------



## cazandkenny (Jun 9, 2006)

Congratulations honey!

All best of luck to your precious baby boy!


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Nikki,

Great to hear you are doing so well.

 to all the girls on the clomid board.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Nikki

Glad to see you posting!!  Blimey 29 weeks, I feel like your catching me up - yours seem to have flown by, I think time is standing still for me  !!

Bev xx

p.s. Kim I missed your news, I don't remember seeing you were having a girl?!


----------

